# Central Oklahoma GRS and KTOK Home and Garden Show



## SLemcke (Jun 3, 2008)

The Central Oklahoma Garden Railroad Society will be setting up their modular layout at the KTOK Home and Garden Show 16 Apr 2011. It will be a one day event at Rock Hollow Stone Landscaping near Newcastle Ok. The Address is 3009 By Pass Road, Newcastle, Ok. 73065

If you're in the area stop by and say hello.



Directions: 
We are located on the frontage or By Pass road off I-44, exit 108. Turn west, then a quick left at the first stop light, (by Braums), left again on By Pass Rd.
Only 10 minutes from Moore, or 15 minutes from south OKlahoma City.
http://www.rockhollowstone.com/contact/


----------



## SLemcke (Jun 3, 2008)

Bringing to top for a reminder. Weather looks good for this weekend.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Have fun and don't forget to take some pics!


----------



## SLemcke (Jun 3, 2008)

The show is from 10am to 2pm. Will take some pics. Hope the wind dies down for tomorrow, couldn't pull any cars today duting a test run. Kept blowing over due to the 50 plus mph wind gusts.


----------



## SLemcke (Jun 3, 2008)

Reopening this as we are setting up again this year on 21 April. Just the one day from about 10:00 AM to 3:00 PM. They are having free food again this year also.


----------



## rhyman (Apr 19, 2009)

Unfortunately I will not be able to stop by, even though I only live about 30 minutes away. I will be attending the St. Louis Area Narrow Gauge (SLANG) meet on April 21st. I'll be driving up to St. Louis on Friday, and not returning until Sunday. Is this the only set-up this year for the modules? If there is another, I might be able to bring something to run. I think I ran one of my K-27s on the modules when they were set-up in the Norman depot back in 2009.


----------



## SLemcke (Jun 3, 2008)

Bob, We are setting up the modules at the state fair grounds the 5 & 6th of May for the Train and Hobby show. Will post when we get more info. 
We increased our curves to ten foot radius so should run and look a little better than Norman. 
Steve


----------

